# six runs - three sharks beached



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

after that the other two sharks took the bait and dropped it. and the third one cut me off.

two vids down below.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Thanks for sharing.

catch 'em up.


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

Your always catching a bunch. Time to start Shark fishing guides haha


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> Your always catching a bunch. Time to start Shark fishing guides haha


true true


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

GREAT looking fish... Bull Sharks?

NICE job!

Somewhere around Melbourne Beach based on the Coquina sand?

Jim


----------



## zyo (Oct 1, 2012)

just blacktips, and they are alot of fun too but now im thinking i need to go bigger lol


----------

